# HGH and Clen for fat loss HELP



## wiz001 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi all,
I would really like some advice from someone who has used both of these together, and is experienced.

Before anyone tells me/asks me, why hgh, why clen, you don't need to, you don't know what you are doing. Save it.... I am here trying to gain more advice from the people who are doing it.......

Right....

I am currently at around 40% BF,  yes I know that is not good...... 

I have trained in the past and my best has been 10% BF, around 6 years ago. Now getting back in to training and needed the boost/motivation/kick start.

My plan
day 1-7, 2iu hgh (Morning), 20mg clen (Morning)
day 8-14, 2iu hgh(morning) 40 mg clen (Morning + lunch)
day 15-28, 2iu hgh (morning)

then start back as above and include the clen for 2 weeks. I plan on taking the hgh for 4-6 months. and clen for around? 

I am after results for fat loss, and to feel better in myself, motivation, so I can train clean....

I would like to know, does this routine work?

And also, What diet would you recommend..My meals need to be simple to prepare. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2017)

Wtf?

Clen and GH for fat loss. At 40%. So you can train clean? AND then what diet would we recommend.

So to be clear. You know nothing. Admit as much. But then want to tell us how to respond to your post?

Welcome to the internet. Good luck with that.

How about 3cc's daily of put the fork down...


----------



## wiz001 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the non constructive advice.
I wonder if all of your 15k posts are like that? hmmmmm. Either way, im not interested. I wouldn't take any advice from someone who isn't doing it themselves.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 5, 2017)

wiz001 said:


> I wouldn't take any advice from someone who isn't doing it themselves.



There isn't a single person at 40%bf on this or any other board that is running GH + Clen so good luck with that fishing trip 

Or, maybe, you can put your dick back in your pants and think about WHY there isn't anyone else doing what your planning to do and go from there. Just saying.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2017)

bro dieting and cardio isnt that hard and its very effective ..In 2 months u can do some damage..Once you see results its easier to keep the ball rolling..Most likely your gonna get fake gh and waste your money ..Get a bike and a grilled chicken caesar salad


----------



## bigdog (Feb 5, 2017)

I started my journey at 472lbs at 6'6" and my secret was sure wasn't gh and clen... just plain goofy. Stop eating bullshit and sweat! It will take hard ass work and nothing else! I was at 54%bf... I'm now 239 at 19% and look like a damn boss so take advice from a mother****er that did what your wanting to do! Rethink your strategy and clean the diet, do your cardio!  Good luck


----------



## wiz001 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replys, especially the ones who are constructive. mr rippedzilla must be gay, as he is mentioning penis. Anyway......

I am defiantly going to start the gear on the 20th feb. Until then I will clean my diet, and start easing in to it.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2017)

wiz001 said:


> Thanks for the replys, especially the ones who are constructive. mr rippedzilla must be gay, as he is mentioning penis. Anyway......
> 
> I am defiantly going to start the gear on the 20th feb. Until then I will clean my diet, and start easing in to it.....



why do you ask if your just gonna go off and do your retarded plan?


----------



## wiz001 (Feb 5, 2017)

you obviously didn't read it properly.........

I asked for advice from people who were doing it

also 

I would like to know, does this routine work??????? know one has answered this yet.......

 And also, What diet would you recommend?? know one has answered this too..............


----------



## Seeker (Feb 5, 2017)

Wiz, I am pretty certain there is no one on this board who is doing what you're asking. Not much else to say. You asked, I'm answering you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 5, 2017)

Dude u need to work on zero drugs or anabolic agent and lose a great deal of weight.  

Once u do u could talk that shit.  But this isn't the time for it.  

Do u really know anything about Clen n GH...??

Honest man, enlighten me.  

Gh is super slow gradual fat loss.  Mainly recovery n sleep.  Which are hand in hand.   


We could whip up some crazy fat loss cycle but it could also send you to the hospital 

Once u get a handle on things n get down to say 27/28% u could start something but u have a legit 10/11/12 months of tough dieting to go.   


Fyi, pob n rip are 2 of the most knowledgeable guys here.  

Idc that you don't like their advice but it is what it is.  F**k, I'm trying to be as kind as I can.  

U have a long road ahead of you.  Nobody here was built in 2 cycles of gear, nor did anyone rely on drugs for all their fat loss.  


Building muscle n dropping fat comes with months n months of long work n dedicated, shit, it's more like years.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 5, 2017)

One word "lipo" works great


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2017)

If you came across with a different attitude instead of "I want this", and " I want that" you might get a little more positive feedback, you know if you fuk yourself enough you may lose weight.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 5, 2017)

Fukk I answered it perfectly. Eat clean and sweat!  No magic cycle will help get from 40% bf... if that was the case we wouldn't have an obesity epidemic. Do what you will buddy! Good luck!


----------



## snake (Feb 5, 2017)

bigdog said:


> I started my journey at 472lbs at 6'6" and my secret was sure wasn't gh and clen... just plain goofy. Stop eating bullshit and sweat! It will take hard ass work and nothing else! I was at 54%bf... I'm now 239 at 19% and look like a damn boss so take advice from a mother****er that did what your wanting to do! Rethink your strategy and clean the diet, do your cardio!  Good luck



Wiz001,

Maybe my opinion doesn't matter matter much to you since there's a good chance I never saw anything over 16% BF in my entire life.  But bigdog has been down this road and trust me, he know's what the hell he's talking about.

Just a little trail of useful information for you. Bigdog took some solid advice from some brothers here who never did the HGH & Clen for weight loss; who also have never been 40% BF and BD got his act together. So in a round-about way, by listening to Bigdog, you're taking the advice of guys who you feel really don't know anything..... Just trying to get you to keep an open mind.

Stick around here. I do like a nice "Feel Good" story and I think the fact that you're trying to address a problem now makes me believe it will end well. You ever need any diet help, my shitty advice is always available and free.


----------



## Husky1 (Feb 6, 2017)

if you are using chinese HGH 2ui's are very low and you won't see or feel shit. when my weight was out of control i would do cardio 3 times a day.... a.m./ lunch break/ p.m. along with a weight training routine that is high in reps. Clen is good if you want to add to this but the cardio and a good diet is most important.


----------



## JuiceDog (Feb 15, 2017)

Consistency is key with HGH. 2 IU's is lowish, but when diet and cardio are in check, it will bring nice results after 3-4 months use if the GH is potent. With 40% bodyfat you just need to cut the bullshit and admit it that you are in a hole. Cardio and changing eating habits must be hard. The war mentality should come from realising it is only temporary when you have decided to come out. It is a joyous feeling thinking that you are traveling every second to the right direction when things are done right.

A tip: Get strict with it. Buy a Fitbit Charge 2 and do not allow yourself to put anything to that needy pie hole before you have entered the calories to the Fitbit app. It will show you your daily calory consumption and intake and you can set quite clearly the amount of minus calories you want to target for. The app especially is great. The device monitors your heart rate 24/7. Needs charging once a week. I've seen many people just going at it with food and munching away without even thinking twice about it although they set themselves a goal. A tool like this can really be valuable help, but of course you need to get serious about yourself first when bodyfat is at 40 %. You can do it, it's only mathematics, calories in/out ratio. Take it as a game. You can do it. Unleash the hunk inside you.


----------



## gh0st (Feb 15, 2017)

at 40% BF...u need to focus more on diet then anything else bro. get that sh8t cleaner than a babies a$$

the HGH will help..hghg is great for ALL. but u need to train and eat LESS and east SUPER CLEAN

then get ahold of some helios maybe


----------



## gh0st (Feb 15, 2017)

wiz001 said:


> Thanks for the non constructive advice.
> I wonder if all of your 15k posts are like that? hmmmmm. Either way, im not interested. I wouldn't take any advice from someone who isn't doing it themselves.



lol welll didnt read past the first post til now. 
LOL POB!
Welcome to the internet forums is right. rule 1. dont talk smack to the admin and expect to stick around hahaha


----------



## gh0st (Feb 15, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> Dude u need to work on zero drugs or anabolic agent and lose a great deal of weight.
> 
> Once u do u could talk that shit.  But this isn't the time for it.
> 
> ...



you were the only one who tried to answer him without being too rude but u cant blame ANYONE for responding the way they did. what his ass needs to do is take the hgh/clem monye and hire a trainer
I love it when guys come to the boards with crazy stupid questions(esp a semi private tight knit board like this)dont introduce themselves then talk smack when they get the answers and smart ass remarks to the dumn sh8t they just asked.
 this is the big boy ride. the one with the height limit.
i love it tho cuz it makes my day!


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2020)

eiiorls said:


> Hey. Guys, I want to start doing physical training. But I understand that I need control. Advise the devices, maybe some smartphone applications. Perhaps you know better than me about Latest Tech News. I heard that there is a special watch that monitors the pulse, reminds you to drink water, and that the workout will begin soon. Are there such clocks on this 4ProMedia site? Thank you all in advance.



finally able to post links. ****outtahere


----------

